# Opening new store in Dallas Fort Worth area



## DFW40 (Jun 3, 2014)

I am working on opening a new store in the DFW area and had a couple of questions. Which product lines would you carry that will sell but still higher end products in the grand scheme of things. I obviously do not want to start with massive orders and might have to go through distributors for some items which will raise prices but I can pick and choose and keep quantities low. Also how much square footage for store with install bay 1500 square feet??

JL if possible depending on other locations and area saturation
Alpine, Kenwood, Pioneer for mainly headunits and some speakers
Sundown Subs/Amps/Comps
Image Dynamcis Subs/Amps/Comps
Audison/Hertz Comps/Amps/Subs/procesors
Metra
Hooker

Thank you,

Ross


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

i would try to carry Hybrid Audio if you can


----------



## DFW40 (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. Looks like there are a few dealers in the area which is fine not sure how much they carry. The specs and different levels of products looks good did not see any pricing yet. I have not had any personal experience with their products like some of the other companies I listed which is fine as well. I do like that they rely a good amount on dealers/stores to move their products. 

Ross


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Do you want high-brands that sell or are you looking to focus on sound?


----------



## CRUNK (May 9, 2013)

256 Motoring made in Alabama!


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Ground Zero has been getting quite popular recently.

I don't know of anyone in DFW who sells Focal/Mosconi.


----------



## el_bob-o (Nov 8, 2008)

strakele said:


> Ground Zero has been getting quite popular recently.
> 
> I don't know of anyone in DFW who sells Focal/Mosconi.


Ground Zero was my first thought upon seeing this thread.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I'd say look at the competition and see what they carry. Look for good brands not currently represented in your local market. Also important is what kind of work you are looking to do and clientele you are hoping to serve. That would make a big difference in what product you should choose to carry. 

As mentioned, Ground Zero, Illusion Audio and PHD tend to be the newer players on the high end that might not be that well represented yet. But, I don't know the DFW market. Another to consider, who has no product yet, would be Audiofrog. I have a feeling they will be a force to be reckoned with once product is released.


----------



## DFW40 (Jun 3, 2014)

The Ground Zero distributor and I just made contact. I would like to have an array of options within reason. There are several large high schools around the area and many trucks as well as many ppl that commute and own their own businesses. There are going to be many ppl that just want a new HU and possibly a sub as well as new speakers. 5 channel amps are gaining ground and getting smaller. The high end folks like many on here are just not that abundant in general as much as I would like to carry a lot of higher end SQ options I have to meet what the market wants. With the younger crowd I can see selling options like a Sundown SA or SD line for trucks with a 1000k amp and a custom ported box that does not cost 250-300. I will be in the position to make the boxes myself for a while excluding some truck boxes that require 20 different cuts of wood. We will see I am working with a successful shop owner and he has and will be a huge asset to get things going. There are many Alpine/JL/Fosgate/Memphis/Focal dealers...zero ID and a Sundown distributor. I am going to look into the options that some of you listed and appreciate the replies.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

If you cannot convince them it's better than what they "know" to be good then it doesn't make money. Part of that is selling skill/strategy and part of that is customer base. I'd do lots of research on other shops in the area and since you have an experienced guy to help I hope he can help you get to profitability quickly.

GL


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm not sure what your tuning skills are like, but why not develop custom component systems based off of raw speakers.

If you're at where I think you're at, you'd definitely benefit from creating custom one-off combinations that are tailored to the customers likes.

Imagine creating custom Scanspeak sets for your customers.


----------



## DFW40 (Jun 3, 2014)

Shmiddr2 I agree with you 100%. I have been in sales most of my life and I believe that I will be able to do some upselling and edjucating with some ppl but there will be only so much that can be done with a person that only has a certain amount to spend and at that point I will work to get them the best products at that price point which will almost always be non mainstream. I will also spends as much time as I can demonstrating the products with the correct tracks as it takes and in car when possible...mainly subwoofers and enclosures since you can switch out boxes pretty easily.

Bassfromspace I would be able to arrange certain comp sets from different manufacturers and then run them active I do not have any experience building passive crossovers. For the folks with the time to listen and learn I will spend as much time as necessary to move them to a better sounding overall balanced system. Probably like most of you I have done this type of tuning and changing equipment out relentlessly with my own cars and anyone else who would let me lol. As far as door prepping and mounting and placement that will depend on the customer and how long we can work on the car and how much money that are willing to spend to do it right. I plan on having several options in that area as far as labor tiers for speaker installation. There are a few things that I will do as a standard like soldering wires in doors and mdf baffles that are water resistant. I cannot tell you how many places do not run wires through the doors and mount the crossovers in the doors as well. This all takes time and money but I refuse to take any shortcuts if possible. These practices are all easy to talk about but doing it right the first time in a certain amount of time and remaining profitable are probably not as easy as it seems. 

Thank you for the great suggestions and advice, Ross.


----------



## YukonXL (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm in dfw and have been to quite a few local shops. I sold car audio for a few years and still play with it. I would bet that until you build up a known presence I'm the area, most of your sales will be people wanting a headunit, iPod adapters, lots of subs, lots of premade boxes and cheaper stuff. It will greatly help its you have a couple badass installs out front that your can show people your work and actually show them why they need to up their budget. But honestly I see mainstream stuff selling most because people know the name. Back when I used to sell it. It didn't matter most lost the time if you showed them something cheaper and sounded way better they still want kicker or JL... Here in Arlington there is only one shop I would actually trust with my vehicle. Their non mainstream brand is digital designs. I say a good show room with multiple different brands and configurations would help alot as well. I hate it when you go to a audio shop and they only have 2 different speakers hooked up. 

My .02


----------



## DFW40 (Jun 3, 2014)

Yukon: Is that Audio Depot in Arlington if so I had them order me a DD1508 with a carbon fiber dust cap a few years ago. If that is the place it was one of the better shops around here. I agree about the mainstream unfortunately.... but there are many good mainstream products just depends on the model or line. I will do my best to get as many products on display as I can and custom work displays as well. It will take a little while to get it just like I want it due to the amount of capital it will take to get there and I will need to save as much as I can to make the store successful and not pay myself for as long as we can afford not to. The quicker I get the sales going the more I can add to the store and the nicer I can make it. Most stores I have been in over the years look like pawn shops and I would like to have a nicer more functional store but I do not want to drop too much money too quickly so it will be a balance.

Thank you Ross


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Soundscape in Plano is a fairly high end shop that carries Hybrid, PG Elite, etc. and does mostly SQ installs. I don't know how well they're doing since they're pretty new but the shop is nice, clean, display boards are full, working, and professional. A good example if you want to check them out.


----------



## DFW40 (Jun 3, 2014)

strakele said:


> Soundscape in Plano is a fairly high end shop that carries Hybrid, PG Elite, etc. and does mostly SQ installs. I don't know how well they're doing since they're pretty new but the shop is nice, clean, display boards are full, working, and professional. A good example if you want to check them out.


I have not been in their shop but have seen their webpage and they do a great job and almost exclusively high end SQ installs. I am told they will not even consider installing any rear fill and only do active installs so they know what they are doing. I would like to be part that way and part basic installs done correctly. Rear speakers can obviously make a system louder and give you that surround sound where you cannot actually tell where sounds are coming from which some ppl really like. It can also help generate more income. I would like to have a car in the shop where some of this can be demonstrated. 3 way upfront active and rear fill and be able to fade in and out to show the differences and educate on soundstage and balanced frequency response and then let the customer decide what they want. They could spend more on the front end of the car or even out their spend by using cheaper speakers and all channels. Many younger people listen to rap and dubstep where separation may not be as important and they want it louder while maintaing a relatively flat response. Four 6x9's and a ported 15 tuned to 40 hz may be exactly what they are looking for and I will not be condescending to them if they think that sounds best. I will give them the chance to hear a higher end SQ system put together to the best of my abilities. I personally like a higher end SQ front with a ported 15 inch IDmax or dual 12's tuned around 34hz. I have no problem, depending on the cars acoustics with sealed set ups it just usually takes more money and power. We will see I am excited but have a lot to do to get to where the store is open and running. It is a very daunting task with a wife and two kids but thankfully she works which helps out our situation. Thank you for the reply I will head over to soundscape possibly in the next day or two to speak with them, they are about 40 minutes from me. Ross


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

strakele said:


> Soundscape in Plano is a fairly high end shop that carries Hybrid, PG Elite, etc. and does mostly SQ installs. I don't know how well they're doing since they're pretty new but the shop is nice, clean, display boards are full, working, and professional. A good example if you want to check them out.


I believe they will have an sq car at College Station this weekend you can check out. Don't think it is competing, but according to facebook they will have it open for demos.


----------



## DFW40 (Jun 3, 2014)

pocket5s said:


> I believe they will have an sq car at College Station this weekend you can check out. Don't think it is competing, but according to facebook they will have it open for demos.


College station is a bit of a drive wish I could make it. It does look like soundscape does do passive installations and would probably do rear fill if that is what someone wanted. Either way they do things right which I admire.


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

Go talk to Dan over at SoundScape. They do great work, they really listen to the customer and will work on getting what you need and at a good price. It's the little things that make the store. Not just what product you sell.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

You also doing remote starts, performance and appearces mods, aftermarket accessories etc...

Can't imagine any shops can live off of just car audio anymore.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

$149-$200 for speakers is the sweet spot. Don't have any of those? You're done.


----------



## DFW40 (Jun 3, 2014)

PureDynamics said:


> Go talk to Dan over at SoundScape. They do great work, they really listen to the customer and will work on getting what you need and at a good price. It's the little things that make the store. Not just what product you sell.


Met with Dan today and the other Dan who is one of the installers also one of the main Hybrid Audio guys was there. Very knowledgeable guys and helpful. There store was very nice and not too crowded with too much stuff. I will have window tinting in my store as well as remote start installs and other things as well. 

I also agree about having a $200 price point for speakers in a store as one poster mentioned earlier. 

Ross


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Mobile Sound Systems in Arlington is a great shop that carries a lot of the higher end stuff. Last time I was there they carried Morel, Focal, Mosconi, Audiomobile, Audison and the typical plethora of decks as well as the usual preloaded JL boxes and things like that. They were wrapping up remodeling the showroom last time I was there but I could tell it was going to be nice.


----------



## DFW40 (Jun 3, 2014)

mires said:


> Mobile Sound Systems in Arlington is a great shop that carries a lot of the higher end stuff. Last time I was there they carried Morel, Focal, Mosconi, Audiomobile, Audison and the typical plethora of decks as well as the usual preloaded JL boxes and things like that. They were wrapping up remodeling the showroom last time I was there but I could tell it was going to be nice.



I will stop by tomorrow thank you. Ross


----------



## d_dfw (Jun 2, 2014)

I would suggest a decent website and have your hours of operation on the front page. And I would suggest being open Saturday and Sunday. For those of us working from 7a-6p Monday - Friday, we aren't going to be able to see the shop until Saturday and really, we probably have other things going on that day, like sports for our kids or whatever.


----------



## DFW40 (Jun 3, 2014)

D DFW I was thinking the same thing about hours especially the first year or two so maybe open 11-5 on Sunday and closed Monday or some combination that makes sense after I get a feel for the busier times. I will have a website that is very functional and helpful since many are not. Currently working on the business plan to help obtain lease since most require it and it is good to have it planned out to the best of your abilities. I am working with a couple of other shop owners to try and obtain realistic numbers and margins. The harder part will be finding the right location and square feet as well as what modifications will need to be done. Thank you, Ross


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

I truly wish you the best of luck. When more and more shops are closing across the country, I applaud your choice of opening a new shop. Please keep us updated!


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

is their any lakes close by?


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

plcrides said:


> is their any lakes close by?


It's North Texas. There are about 50 of them lol.


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

theirs a place down here that is doing more boat installs now days then cars,and really big boats too haha.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

The boat audio segment is really growing.


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

thats what I'm talking about,i have a friend,super nice guy,opened up a shop and is struggling,he does most of his business building boxes,and then theirs a lot of those side by sides what do you call them like polarius or john deer things you ride,well he does a lot of those but then theirs a place down the road,more of a ritzy type place and they sale jl audio subs,and amps,as for head units the basic's but they are right by the lake and they do a ton of boats,because i think its a show off thing when there out on the lake drinking its like my stereo is louder and those things are super loud,not sure how much of a price it is for install,but its always a option man.good luck.


----------



## Airforceyooper (Sep 22, 2005)

I got shot down with two different loan proposals here in Abilene. Shot myself in the foot. Been operating my business out of my garage here in Abilene since 2010. Most people pay in cash, so it's like it never happened.  Well, since I've been in business since 2010, the banks look at my tax records to decide weather or not I could repay a loan vs. the actual business plan itself. Since I'm still active duty Air Force, the time I've been able to spend on business work has been nil. I'm being medically separated, which should be happening very soon. Then I can ramp up business, improve my taxes for next year, and then possibly get my loan. One maybe two years of solid tax records. 

Anyway, good luck to you. I spent some time in Dallas/Ft. Worth checking out shops for sales floor ideas, displays, brands, etc. Very crowded market up there it seems. At least your ship time for the warehouses will be quick since they're all just down the road from you. Takes three days to get to me.


----------



## DFW40 (Jun 3, 2014)

Airforceyooper said:


> I got shot down with two different loan proposals here in Abilene. Shot myself in the foot. Been operating my business out of my garage here in Abilene since 2010. Most people pay in cash, so it's like it never happened.  Well, since I've been in business since 2010, the banks look at my tax records to decide weather or not I could repay a loan vs. the actual business plan itself. Since I'm still active duty Air Force, the time I've been able to spend on business work has been nil. I'm being medically separated, which should be happening very soon. Then I can ramp up business, improve my taxes for next year, and then possibly get my loan. One maybe two years of solid tax records.
> 
> Anyway, good luck to you. I spent some time in Dallas/Ft. Worth checking out shops for sales floor ideas, displays, brands, etc. Very crowded market up there it seems. At least your ship time for the warehouses will be quick since they're all just down the road from you. Takes three days to get to me.


I used to date a girl in Abilene for a few years and have spent many hours watching the B1's do touch and go landings out there at Dyess. I am in the process of putting together my business plan as accurately as I can predict. I have a decent amount of money to start with but would like a loan as well but not sure if I will qualify. It will take a good amount of money per month to just run the shop and probably an equal amount that I need for my family etc. I am not sure how long it will take to break even and how long after that to make the amount of money that I personally need. I think that I can achieve it but either way it is a big risk. 

Thanks,

Ross


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Airforceyooper said:


> I got shot down with two different loan proposals here in Abilene. Shot myself in the foot. Been operating my business out of my garage here in Abilene since 2010. Most people pay in cash, so it's like it never happened.  Well, since I've been in business since 2010, the banks look at my tax records to decide weather or not I could repay a loan vs. the actual business plan itself. Since I'm still active duty Air Force, the time I've been able to spend on business work has been nil. I'm being medically separated, which should be happening very soon. Then I can ramp up business, improve my taxes for next year, and then possibly get my loan. One maybe two years of solid tax records.
> 
> Anyway, good luck to you. I spent some time in Dallas/Ft. Worth checking out shops for sales floor ideas, displays, brands, etc. Very crowded market up there it seems. At least your ship time for the warehouses will be quick since they're all just down the road from you. Takes three days to get to me.


Were you trying to open an audio shop out in Abilene? I haven't been there in quite some time but I never got the feeling a shop would do too well there.


----------



## DFW40 (Jun 3, 2014)

mires said:


> Were you trying to open an audio shop out in Abilene? I haven't been there in quite some time but I never got the feeling a shop would do too well there.


No I will be opening in the DFW area.

Thanks


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

DFW40 said:


> No I will be opening in the DFW area.
> 
> Thanks


Sorry, that was meant for Airforceycooper. I need you to get on with opening your shop though so I can visit it lol. There simply aren't enough quality ones in the area anymore.


----------



## Airforceyooper (Sep 22, 2005)

DFW40 -- Check out your local Small Business Association. Dallas / Fort Worth District Office | The U.S. Small Business Administration | SBA.gov
They will help you write your business plan, tell you which banks you should have the most luck with, etc. And they're free! The one here in Abilene was an amazing help. Printed up the business plans in a book with plastic covers and everything. 50 some pages of business plan. I've also got a membership at CEA, so if you need some research data for your plan, let me know. I can help you out there. I'm sure you already have all the distributors info and all that. Hell, it's all in your neighborhood. Anyway, my business plan has five years of predicted growth, expenses, everything. Extremely detailed. If your SBA can't/won't help you, let me know. I'll help the best I can.

Mires -- Yes, my shop is in Abilene. I'm still in the garage, but keep busy on a very part time basis. As soon as I can afford a real shop I'll be getting one. My biggest hang up right now is that the Air Force hasn't retired me yet. I'm waiting on my medical board process to finish up. So I'm still fulltime active duty. 

The other shops here in town are a bit lame. They don't do anything custom whatsoever. One of the shops here doesn't do alarms/remote starts. The biggest shop we had shut down a few months ago. I've got all the financial numbers of all the shops in town. It's all on the web if you search enough.  It's in my business plan too.


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

I live in the DFW area and there seem to be 3 shops that many people would claim are the best in the area: ( I was able to visit each of these shops last year)

1) Soundscape Car Audio - you have seen and visited with Dan. I have been there and this is in my estimation one of the best shops in DFW. They really seem to care about what they sound, are serious about sound and Dan would say that installs are an "art". (I would tend to agree with this)
2) Mobile Sound Systems - already mentioned here. I hope you were able to visit. When I visited I had an interesting experience with Nick. He started out trying to sell me and then when he realized I was "serious about sound" demoing with Opera. His whole approach changed at that point and he had a "respect" for me after that. Nick said he was currently the partial owner and would be the majority owner in the future. At the time I went the shop was preparing for renovation - which should be competed by now.
3) Earmark Car Audio - they currently have 2 shops, 1 in Plano (down the street a ways from Soundscape) and 1 in Lewisville. Apparently, they used to have multiple shops (around the area, but have gradually shrank to 2 locations. When I went I talked to Tom Miller who was a salesman and had been in both the car audio and home audio industry.

I will mention 2 other shops that I have some experience with:

1) AutoSound Bedford - The owner of this shops name is Richard and the shop has been around since 1981. Richard started the Autosound name (There are a few around the DFW area), but the name was basically taken by a former employee and used to create other Autosound locations (not related to Autosound in Bedford) The salesman/manager's name is Eric and he is a real straight shooter when it comes to advice and sales. I have bought and had systems put in by this shop in the 90's and early 2000, plus recommended this to friend's who had installs done there. I talked to Eric last year and things still seem to be chugging along there just fine. I would rate this shop very close to the 3 mentioned above. 
2) Crank It Up Audio - I believe one of the owners names is Chuck. This shop has been around since 1987 and I had an install done by them - probably in 1987. I would say this shop is on a different tier than the other shops, but they are targeting the very young crowd is my thought. This shop carries Hybrid Audio, but had a very limited supply. The shop itself is little more cluttered than the others, but seems to do a good business. They say they are the longest running authorized Rockford Fosgate Dealers in the area. 

Hopefully, that will help you with some perspective on some local DFW car audio shops.


----------



## DFW40 (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks guys I appreciate the help. Frontman I have not been to the other two shops you mentioned hopefully I can get over there this week. I also spoke with the owner at Audio Depot in Arlington and he was helpful as well.

Thank you,

Ross


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Airforceyooper said:


> Mires -- Yes, my shop is in Abilene. I'm still in the garage, but keep busy on a very part time basis. As soon as I can afford a real shop I'll be getting one. My biggest hang up right now is that the Air Force hasn't retired me yet. I'm waiting on my medical board process to finish up. So I'm still fulltime active duty.


Best of luck to you making the transition when you do. I would think you would be able to do a little better there than out here in Weatherford. There was one shop here that has moved mostly to customizing trucks, bed liners, tint and detailing. They sell very little audio anymore and what they do sell I don't want any part of. I guess we are too close to Fort Worth for anyone to bother with it here in town.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

frontman said:


> 2) Mobile Sound Systems - already mentioned here. I hope you were able to visit. When I visited I had an interesting experience with Nick. He started out trying to sell me and then when he realized I was "serious about sound" demoing with Opera. His whole approach changed at that point and he had a "respect" for me after that. Nick said he was currently the partial owner and would be the majority owner in the future. At the time I went the shop was preparing for renovation - which should be competed by now.


I didn't have this same experience with Nick as far as him trying to sell me stuff but he did seem to open up much more once he realized I knew a little of what I was talking about. I can totally understand that. We have to realize that about 95% of the people these guys encounter come in saying "I want as much boom as I can get for $300." I think I saw a little twinkle in his eye once I started talking about point source drivers and lack of processing capability on newer decks . He spent lots of time with me demoing some different Focal sets and then we started talking about FLAC which I hadn't even heard of at the time. They were also renovating when I was in but it looked like they were wrapping it up soon. Speaking of that, he actually took me back to their install bay to give me a tour there where he showed me the new front desk /counter area that one of his guys had been fabricating back there. 

Not sure what my point to this post was other than wanting to share my experience as it was fairly similar to yours. After visiting so many of the shops in the area over the years, I was thoroughly impressed with Nick and the way he helps run things over there. Enough so that any time I need to purchase something, I will be going to see Nick. Yes, I love to save money as much as the next guy but I also love to support local businesses. Especially car audio shops that have all but gone the way of the dodo. 

OP, I hope you do get the chance to open your shop and can carry the type of gear and do the types of installs you want. I think with the right drive, attitude and a smart business sense, it can be done. I'll surely be there on opening day if you make it happen


----------



## Airforceyooper (Sep 22, 2005)

mires said:


> Best of luck to you making the transition when you do. I would think you would be able to do a little better there than out here in Weatherford. There was one shop here that has moved mostly to customizing trucks, bed liners, tint and detailing. They sell very little audio anymore and what they do sell I don't want any part of. I guess we are too close to Fort Worth for anyone to bother with it here in town.


I've had customers drive nearly from Ft. Worth for security/remote starts. I asked why they came all the way to Abilene vs. Dallas/FTW and they all said they didn't care for shops up that way. It was three different customers that came from over there. Maybe Weatherford, I don't remember.


----------



## DFW40 (Jun 3, 2014)

I have been working on finding a location the last couple of months. One issue I am running into is a zoning issue. Most of the possible locations I am looking into are zoned commercial. The city considers car audio stores with install bays "automotive use" due to a vehicle being inside the location. The process seems to be first: get approval from property owners to cut a garage door and to be ok with a vehicle inside the location (gas tank/electrical...fire issues), if this is ok.......then you have to get "SUP" Special Use Permit from the city which goes before the city council for approval. My realtor seems to believe that even though I might get the Special Use Permit that I will still have a hard time getting the final "CO" to be able to open. Anyone else have experience with these issues and have you gotten approval etc? I know that there are other stores in the area that are in strip shopping centers that have accomplished this.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

No empty oil change places or mechanics shops??


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I would skip the strip mall, as it may be more trouble than it is worth. Coming from the architect/design/code compliance side of things, I would search out the types of facilities sirboom mentioned. 

Look for buildings that are non-combustible construction (metal, block, concrete) that already have big roll up or bay doors and good ventilation. It will be much easier to build a small showroom/office than convert a standard commercial space.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

And make sure you get at least one boat sized door. Boats are money!


----------



## DFW40 (Jun 3, 2014)

Ideally I would try and find a place that has been some sort of auto shop. This of course will take a good deal longer to find which might be worth it. However as months go by my nestegg that I plan on using for the business will continue to diminish. My other concern is proximity to the main road I want to be on or very near. How important is visibility vs being off the beaten path and having to rely on advertising and word of mouth. There are more industrial type locations and former auto shops but they might be half a mile off of the main road so that is a concern but could end up working just fine. There are some older and cheaper strips centers that are the main road and they are more willing to allow the necessary modifications. It is a balance of time and money and red tape but the real enemy for me is time.


----------



## DFW40 (Jun 3, 2014)

rton20s said:


> I would skip the strip mall, as it may be more trouble than it is worth. Coming from the architect/design/code compliance side of things, I would search out the types of facilities sirboom mentioned.
> 
> Look for buildings that are non-combustible construction (metal, block, concrete) that already have big roll up or bay doors and good ventilation. It will be much easier to build a small showroom/office than convert a standard commercial space.


I agree it is just going to be harder to find and take longer but will be worth it in the long run. I might have to be off of the more populated strips but many shops are very successful doing this. I read in some older posts of ppl renting a bay and some display space from auto type shops that have the room which could be an option, teaming up with a shop that does specialty auto upgrades would be a bonus.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Sell wheels and get one of those put it on credit services.


----------

